# Can we talk about Tiffany for a minute?



## xpaintitblack7x (Nov 15, 2013)

This is Tiffany. She looks like a "soiled dove". Why, Nintendo, why?


----------



## TamaMushroom (Nov 15, 2013)

Honestly I think it's her Fish net leggings and gloves. But her lipstick isn't bad I don't think. Other villagers wear Lipstick as well.


----------



## Boidoh (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks more like a diva than a prostitute. Well she is a snooty villager.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah. And the makeup is so dark. She's a lady of the night


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 15, 2013)

Well she IS a rabbit.
Rabbits do tend to make pretty large families


----------



## beffa (Nov 15, 2013)

SHE'S SO RUDE

I went to someone's town a while back and she insulted me the first time I spoke to her.


----------



## xpaintitblack7x (Nov 15, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> Well she IS a rabbit.
> Rabbits do tend to make pretty large families


This is true. I have had experience with that. Did you know they can get pregnant again on the SAME DAY that they gave birth? We learned that the hard way -_-;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



beffa said:


> SHE'S SO RUDE
> 
> I went to someone's town a while back and she insulted me the first time I spoke to her.



Well that's no good for business xD


----------



## Sena (Nov 15, 2013)

It's pretty lame to make generalizing statements like that.   It makes you look kind of ignorant.

It's not even accurate. She looks more like a gothic burlesque star a la Dita von Teese.


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 15, 2013)

lol well you gotta admit diva kinda does look like a prostitute:


----------



## unravel (Nov 15, 2013)

I agree with you she is ugly and rude xD


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 15, 2013)

Sena said:


> It's pretty lame to make generalizing statements like that.   It makes you look kind of ignorant.
> 
> It's not even accurate. She looks more like a gothic burlesque star a la Dita von Teese.



This is what I was thinking. XD


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 15, 2013)

I always thought of her based from the girl in the movie 'breakfast at tiffanys' audrey hepburn I believe.


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 15, 2013)

I think she looks pretty awesome for a snooty villager. I say no villager is ugly. Well, I hope her personality is not ugly!


----------



## anne_713 (Nov 15, 2013)

I want her! I have never seen her!


----------



## xpaintitblack7x (Nov 16, 2013)

Didn't mean to offend anyone, sorry


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

Tiffany went to my town once.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 16, 2013)

shes hot and u guys are just losers


----------



## Farobi (Nov 16, 2013)

tsundere said:


> shes hot and u guys are just losers



hehehehe ya


----------



## unravel (Nov 16, 2013)

I do remember in ACC someone said that Tiffany is a prosti and got infracted/warning because of that xD

guys just be careful you know there are kids around 12years old below using this forum such as this let's keep it "child friendly" convo please  xDD


----------



## xpaintitblack7x (Nov 16, 2013)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I do remember in ACC someone said that Tiffany is a prosti and got infracted/warning because of that xD
> 
> guys just be careful you know there are kids around 12years old below using this forum such as this let's keep it "child friendly" convo please  xDD



You know, I wondered if it might be bad to say it.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 16, 2013)

I thought she was meant to have like a goth or lolita style

a prostitute guys? really??


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think Tiffany is awesome. She, Olivia, and Gloria would make a fantastic snooty trio.


----------



## tcd269 (Nov 16, 2013)

Never realized she had fishnet stockings AND garters. Always thought they were kneesocks or bunny markings.

I'm agreeing with the Dita von Teese idea. Also, it would be worse if she could be that flirty smug personality.


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 16, 2013)

She is happy and just trying to live her life.
Why can't you let the past go? She might have done some things that she was not proud of but you should not judge her because of it.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Nov 16, 2013)

lol i just like the name tiffany


----------



## Creame (Nov 16, 2013)

She and Diva would make a great 'Mean Girls' team..


----------



## Hangzhou Hunny (Nov 16, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> She is happy and just trying to live her life.
> Why can't you let the past go? She might have done some things that she was not proud of but you should not judge her because of it.



Um...what exactly did Tiffany do?


----------



## cIementine (Nov 16, 2013)

I think she's quite cute. 

And it's very rude and unrelated to be discussing the 'p' word. (I don't want to say it xD)

Forget her fishnet leggings and bright lipstick, she's a freakin' BUNNY. Bunnies are adorable and innocent and you know it.


----------



## saramew (Nov 16, 2013)

Ahh yes I live in such a great time where people call a gothic pixel rabbit a prostitute

yes my friends garters change everything oh boy how dare she keep her socks from falling !!?


Either way, I'm not that fond of Tiffany in the sense that I'd want to keep her, but I think her idea makes her pretty neat. What a diva.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 16, 2013)

saramew said:


> Ahh yes I live in such a great time where people call a gothic pixel rabbit a prostitute
> 
> yes my friends garters change everything oh boy how dare she keep her socks from falling !!?
> 
> ...



Lol xD PREACHED.


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 16, 2013)

I think we should answer the bigger question: why are all the female bunnies considered the best and never bad?


Spoiler



no mentioning Coco's face, pick a different objection.


----------



## Baboom (Nov 16, 2013)

Hahaha, I'm sorry but she really does look like an 'escort' as they're called here in th UK. I want her in my town now just cause it'd make me laugh to imagine her hanging about looking for business. I bet kapp'n has used her services a few times!

Yes I know there's a few 12 year olds here but I know for a fact they've heard much worse in the playground, I was that age once!


----------



## ThatACfan (Nov 16, 2013)

Baboom said:


> Hahaha, I'm sorry but she really does look like an 'escort' as they're called here in th UK. I want her in my town now just cause it'd make me laugh to imagine her hanging about looking for business. I bet kapp'n has used her services a few times!
> 
> Yes I know there's a few 12 year olds here but I know for a fact they've heard much worse in the playground, I was that age once!



hahahaha yeah kapp'n cheating on his wife. Also, yeah there are 12 year olds or less but you also have to consider they are on the internet and have more then likely heard worse things. There is no innocence on the internet.


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 16, 2013)

I think she's a gothic lolita style x3


----------



## oath2order (Nov 16, 2013)

I need her in my town now.


----------



## Lin (Nov 16, 2013)

MayorAvalon said:


> I think she's quite cute.
> 
> And it's very rude and unrelated to be discussing the 'p' word. (I don't want to say it xD)
> 
> Forget her fishnet leggings and bright lipstick, she's a freakin' BUNNY. Bunnies are adorable and innocent and you know it.



Innocent? Bunnies are one of the most perverted animals ever. xD


----------



## cIementine (Nov 16, 2013)

Lin said:


> Innocent? Bunnies are one of the most perverted animals ever. xD



Well, it's fun to mix up the personalities and characteristics of villagers. 

I always imagine Tiffany at Club LOL...


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 16, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> I think we should answer the bigger question: why are all the female bunnies considered the best and never bad?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Coco's adorable!


----------



## drumknott (Nov 16, 2013)

I had Tiffany in my first town. Couldn't stand her, was totally unable to get rid of her and she was partially the reason I reset my first town!


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 16, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Coco's adorable!



Coco scares me A LOT.
She looks like lloyd put on a rabbit.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 16, 2013)

My O'hare is wearing a bear costume tank so it looks like he's naked.


----------



## monicaseib (Nov 16, 2013)

at the beginning I tried getting rid of Tiffany and she refused, glad she did as she has become my best friend and she has gotten very nice, hardly ever gets snooty anymore. I get letters every other day from her and decent gifts. Right now she is wearing purple dress with matching gloves and if I might say she looks real good.


----------



## Ruesen (Nov 16, 2013)

While I can see why you guys think she resembles the stereotype of "night callers," I personally see her as an awesome goth-esque bunny. I'd love to have her be in my town for awhile; maybe not keep her permanently but she'd be a welcome long-term villager, allowed to leave once I get her picture.


----------



## Bea (Nov 16, 2013)

She is so wrong, she's right. I have mad love for Tiffany. Definitely one of my favourite villagers, she's never leaving my town.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 16, 2013)

Swiftstream said:


> Coco scares me A LOT.
> She looks like lloyd put on a rabbit.



I don't know how that's scary and this is not.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that the cats have no noses? :S


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 16, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I don't know how that's scary and this is not.



Aw c'mon, Toms not that bad, hes a total sweetie


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 16, 2013)

I used to see Tiffany like that, but after seeing the Dita von Teese thoughts on this thread, I'm starting to see it too.


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 16, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> I don't know how that's scary and this is not.



You're BOTH wrong! Barold is the scariest, ugliest thing, omg.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Nov 16, 2013)

Ruesen said:


> While I can see why you guys think she resembles the stereotype of "night callers," I personally see her as an awesome goth-esque bunny. I'd love to have her be in my town for awhile; maybe not keep her permanently but she'd be a welcome long-term villager, allowed to leave once I get her picture.



That's how I see her now. I had her for ages in CF and hated her, restarted my town on there and got her again and that time round loved her. I'd be quite happy to have her again sometime in NL. 

Also this is the best face I've ever seen a villager pull:


----------



## cIementine (Nov 16, 2013)

Barold looks like mah Dad.


----------



## J087 (Nov 16, 2013)

There's worse things in the game, such as those comments Kapp'n makes.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 16, 2013)

J087 said:


> There's worse things in the game, such as those comments Kapp'n makes.



IMO, it's only bad if you can't take a joke.


----------



## Mao (Nov 16, 2013)

Omfg this thread lolololol


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 16, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> IMO, it's only bad if you can't take a joke.



I myself have my mind in the gutter all the time, so I find it amusing


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 16, 2013)

I think Tiffany is the worst villager of all time.. She's ugly as sin, she's a total .. Well, you know where I'm going with this considering what she looks like

Plus she's a rabbit that isn't named O'Hare.. What does that mean? It means she sucks.. She's awful, I hate her so much

She haunted me in WW, and I'd cry if I got her in NL


----------



## Psydye (Nov 16, 2013)

Kappn's a saucy swain. XD

Also I can't comment on Tiffany too much as I don't know her but she looks alright to me.


----------



## Lykke (Nov 16, 2013)

I like her, I would love for her to move into my town if I ever let Monique move out! I first let Monique move in to hate on her, but now she and I actually have something against Lopez because he scammed us both, lol.


----------



## Princess Weeb (Nov 16, 2013)

Sena said:


> It's pretty lame to make generalizing statements like that.   It makes you look kind of ignorant.
> 
> It's not even accurate. She looks more like a gothic burlesque star a la Dita von Teese.



oh my god you know who Dita is help me
heLP


----------



## Razzy (Nov 16, 2013)

I actually really like her.


----------



## MadCake (Nov 16, 2013)

>tiffany
She's not that bad..
except for her Spider web shirt. Ew w0t


----------



## flea (Nov 17, 2013)

She honestly makes me think of Tiffany, Chucky's Bride.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Nov 17, 2013)

I kinda like her, I would much rather have Tiffany than Melba, Deli, Goldie, Victoria, or Del.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Nov 17, 2013)

People mentioning Coco, for some odd reason I imagine Coco tasting like biscuits or coconuts if you ate her. Anyway, I see Tiffany as a.... Yeah.. Only because of TV.. (CSI, CURSE YOU MOTHER FOR MAKING ME WATCH IT..) yeah..


----------



## coolycatty123 (Nov 17, 2013)

...Tiffany is one of my dreamies tho :3 She camped in my town at one point, seemed alright to me. I didn't move her in which was a big mistake though.

Yet again, we all have opinions


----------



## Konekoneko (Nov 18, 2013)

I think she's super cute. Idk if she's rude since I've never had her. She might be. But from the way she looks all I can say is she looks awesome.


----------



## Imonly21 (Nov 18, 2013)

I would adopt her in a heartbeat


----------



## bluegoat14 (Nov 18, 2013)

I actually really like her, maybe because I had her in my City Folk town. I guess it's all a matter of opinion. If you don't like one of your villagers, they are bound to be someone's favorite!


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm OK with her. I've had her in my CF town and she ain't half bad, tbh.


----------



## FireBird (Nov 19, 2013)

All I can say is "I'm not bad, I'm just drawn that way."


----------



## Steve Canyon (Nov 19, 2013)

Konekoneko said:


> I think she's super cute. Idk if she's rude since I've never had her. She might be. But from the way she looks all I can say is she looks awesome.



I kind of like the rude/snobby/grouchy villagers, I think it good to balance out the cute politeness of the others, and I always like to have atleast one in my town.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

Her make-up and such doesn't bother me as much but what does bother me is her gloves and the fishnet tights/boots.

It does make her look a bit like a... uh... I guess you could say "tart" to put it nicely.


----------



## Lassy (Nov 19, 2013)

Baboom said:


> Hahaha, I'm sorry but she really does look like an 'escort' as they're called here in th UK. I want her in my town now just cause it'd make me laugh to imagine her hanging about looking for business. I bet kapp'n has used her services a few times!
> 
> Yes I know there's a few 12 year olds here but I know for a fact they've heard much worse in the playground, I was that age once!



Omfg. I just laughed so hard reading this xD
This actually makes me want to have her hang around in my town just to see her searching for clients 8D


----------



## mizukitty (Nov 19, 2013)

flea said:


> She honestly makes me think of Tiffany, Chucky's Bride.



same. here. oh my gosh i swear that's the first thing i thought when i saw her!


----------

